
Rethinking iTunes - stwe
http://interface.fh-potsdam.de/itunes/
======
jaynos
Many years ago, I switched from a Palm Pre to an iPhone because I wanted a
product that had large market share so that my issues would not be unique and
would be quickly solved. I constantly consider switching to an Android device
just to avoid using iTunes to sync with my phone.

------
jacobbuck
I like the idea of moving all non-music related things (movies, books, apps,
etc) out of iTunes, but we don't need 16 seperate apps to do so.

Also I counted 4 apps for just managing devices alone.

